# Cigar Band Display



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm fishing for some ideas. 

I have about 100 bands from the different cigars I smoked during my first year of cigar smoking. I've pressed them fairly flat between the pages of a big book. 

I want to display them in a shadowbox or something and hang it on the wall in my den. I want it to be an attractive piece of cigar art. It will also be a reminder of the pleasures of cigars and the memories associated with many of those bands.

Has anyone done anything like this or have any ideas about a unique way to display them?


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a photo of mine

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/caudio51/coolidor2/P9230485


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

caudio51 said:


> Here's a photo of mine
> 
> http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/caudio51/coolidor2/P9230485


really nice layout there Caudio! its beyond 'all glued together' its really quite artistic in its pattern. well done chap :al

I do the review log thing, each page i paste the band to and then answer a series of silly questions all to help me judge and remember each smoke. heres a pic of my album.... 110 reveiws since i started back in September ('05)


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I have digitized the bands and used them for screen savers and in my cigar database inventory software. I have posted them on the web.

I have also displayed them on the wall (See photo). These bands are posted on acid-free paper and placed into an acid-free sleeve. I have done it this way so I can change the views with other pages.

I also have bands displayed in a bird feeder, which is made from a Mason jar screwed into a feeder tray. Kind of an interesting conversation piece. Don't have a photo of it though.

Doc


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

caudio51 said:


> Here's a photo of mine
> 
> http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/caudio51/coolidor2/P9230485


Too cool Claudio. The intricacy of the design makes it so visually appealing. Nice work!

Doc


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> really nice layout there Caudio! its beyond 'all glued together' its really quite artistic in its pattern. well done chap :al
> 
> I do the review log thing, each page i paste the band to and then answer a series of silly questions all to help me judge and remember each smoke. heres a pic of my album.... 110 reveiws since i started back in September ('05)


Do we get a peek inside?  Pretty please?!

Doc


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

I found some frames at Michaels (different sizes). This is what I've done........I've added some various seals and etc. from boxes just to give it an extra flair.



http://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hpim02094rq.jpg



Hope it helps.

Andy


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am thinking of redoing our little shed connected to the house into a smoking room. Will save my bands to do something like this...good idea!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome idea. I'm gonna do that...


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

The opus band on the book, it looks like it is raised?


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i use pins and attach them to corkboard. i write important events on the back of some of them, i.e. graduating college smoke, first day of new job smoke...etc.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

caudio51 said:


> Here's a photo of mine
> 
> http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/caudio51/coolidor2/P9230485


That is a great piece. Love the way the bands are placed.
Great job, and inspiration.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks

By the way, it actually goes vertically.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks! You guys obviously have more artistic craft talent than I do.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

I decopaged mine to the bottoms of two large crystal ashtrays, then covered that with black felt. The ashtrays look great. If I can get around to it I'll send a picture or two. I've seen coasters done this way too. It makes a good gift for father's day. When you look through the glass you can see the bands vividly. They appear to be encased in the glass.
I got the idea from the forums on C-bid. There are some pictures there.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's what Im doing with mine.. My goal is to have the whole thing covered with no two bands on the thing being the same. Im doing well so far, and when its finished, I will cover the entire thing in decopauge. Its just an oak box that I use as a humi with some beads and a cheapo hygrometer..










It looks better in person, but thats the jist of it.
Scott


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Just start smoking some more, you'll be done in no time!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Those are some pretty cool ideas. I have been saving my bands to do "something".

I thought about an ashtray or a humidor.

Lowes sells the epoxy like they use to put the coins in bars and stuff. I used it on a workbench. It is not too hard to use, and I thing that would keep them pretty protected.


----------

